# Radio/SIM/LTE/3G



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok, so i was having issues with my radio not staying connected and I leaned 2 things after fixing it.

1) VZW has released a new sim card and all thunderbolt owners should get it because it has a new architecture.

2) The thunderbolt runs everything radio related through the SIM card (including so called 3G). The radio in the thunderbolt does NOT support 3G as other phones know it. The VZW rep I spoke to told me that the thunderbolt uses a modified version of the LTE technology for its 3g connection. (everything you do is through the 4G network.)


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

The new sim card you're talking about is a Micro SIM card, which is the new standard at Verizon. The Thunderbolt physically doesn't support that SIM without an adapter.

It IS advisable to get the card, just for the sheer fact that with an adapter you can hot swap it between devices without needing new SIM's and re-activating.

As for it being a new architecture and how it could help out the Thunderbolt, I don't think it'll do anything for it to be honest.

What I'm curious however, is how did you get this micro SIM from Verizon? And did they give you an adapter?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

nope not micro sim its just got a different operating procedure


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

How do we get this new Sim card?

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I got a new one awhile ago when I swapped back to my TB, and to help back-up this claim they do look different and I can say from my experience that the newer ones are improved. Somehow?

[Old] [New]

Edit: Sadly, I don't have any old ones I can locate atm but I found a pic


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

its definitely getting faster better service. I dont know the specifics but the tier 2 VZW rep said they are new and different.

Edit--

Ill call back tomoro and ask.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

elliott35 said:


> Ok, so i was having issues with my radio not staying connected and I leaned 2 things after fixing it.
> 
> 1) VZW has released a new sim card and all thunderbolt owners should get it because it has a new architecture.
> 
> 2) The thunderbolt runs everything radio related through the SIM card (including so called 3G). The radio in the thunderbolt does NOT support 3G as other phones know it. The VZW rep I spoke to told me that the thunderbolt uses a modified version of the LTE technology for its 3g connection. (everything you do is through the 4G network.)


I think I replied a few times on your thread about radio problems. Thank you for providing a follow-up on that. How much did the new sim cost?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> I think I replied a few times on your thread about radio problems. Thank you for providing a follow-up on that. How much did the new sim cost?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


Free VZW treats me well. Ive been a customer for 25 years.

Edit--

I dont know why they would charge anyone tho. you could probably call them and get it free.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

elliott35 said:


> Free VZW treats me well. Ive been a customer for 25 years.
> 
> Edit--
> 
> I dont know why they would charge anyone tho. you could probably call them and get it free.


Thanks. Good point, I'm still under contract, i'll see what I can work out! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Mattes said:


> I got a new one awhile ago when I swapped back to my TB, and to help back-up this claim they do look different and I can say from my experience that the newer ones are improved. Somehow?
> 
> [Old] [New]
> 
> Edit: Sadly, I don't have any old ones I can locate atm but I found a pic


Unrelated, but here's my tbolts 4G SIM (from October 2011, not sure if old or new,) compared to my ipads 4G Micro-SIM.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah but your sim # is showing don't know if it's dangerous or not but mine are de-activated

Also sim cards are always free directly from a "real" Verizon store other sources tend to charge 10$-20$

And am I the only one that hopes VZW stops this one use sim card stuff? I've collected about 10 by now

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

